# When are emergency contacts called?



## Edgelord (Jun 27, 2021)

If I hit 3 consecutive nc/ns shifts will I auto term or will the store try to reach out? Will emergency contacts be questioned or contacted in any way? Is there a way to remove emergency contacts from my file? I seem to recall not having an option to skip that when I first started but it’s been a couple of years now. I haven’t seen an obvious place to edit this information.


----------



## NightHuntress (Jun 27, 2021)

Edgelord said:


> If I hit 3 consecutive nc/ns shifts will I auto term or will the store try to reach out? Will emergency contacts be questioned or contacted in any way? Is there a way to remove emergency contacts from my file? I seem to recall not having an option to skip that when I first started but it’s been a couple of years now. I haven’t seen an obvious place to edit this information.


Emergency contacts are called in the event you have an emergency at work. 3 NCNS is just that and can be termed as job abandonment. That’s it.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 27, 2021)

My store would try to reach out to you if you have been there that long.  Just by calling you, not your emergency contacts.


----------



## MrT (Jun 27, 2021)

Edgelord said:


> If I hit 3 consecutive nc/ns shifts will I auto term or will the store try to reach out? Will emergency contacts be questioned or contacted in any way? Is there a way to remove emergency contacts from my file? I seem to recall not having an option to skip that when I first started but it’s been a couple of years now. I haven’t seen an obvious place to edit this information.


We have several tms that have requested to have wellness checks if they do not show up for work.  If its outside the norm we may try and reach out as well.  3 ncns is considered job abandonment and most likely ends in termination.


----------



## Edgelord (Jun 27, 2021)

MrT said:


> We have several tms that have requested to have wellness checks if they do not show up for work.  If its outside the norm we may try and reach out as well.  3 ncns is considered job abandonment and most likely ends in termination.


That’s interesting. I didn’t realize that was an option. Is there a way to remove a contact who is no longer reliable myself or is that something I would have to go through HR for?


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 27, 2021)

Edgelord said:


> That’s interesting. I didn’t realize that was an option. Is there a way to remove a contact who is no longer reliable myself or is that something I would have to go through HR for?


It’s in workday somewhere.  You do still need an emergency contact in case something happens.


----------



## qmosqueen (Jun 27, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> It’s in workday somewhere.  You do still need an emergency contact in case something happens.


Just put yourself down


----------



## NKG (Jun 27, 2021)

Yetive said:


> My store would try to reach out to you if you have been there that long.  Just by calling you, not your emergency contacts.


This^ If we called you one day, no response then you don't show up we assume your not interested in your job. I think once someone missed a week and the called back to say hey I know I'm fired but this happened, we gave them their job back because they were in the hospital


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jun 27, 2021)

Don't worry: if you job-abandon, nobody's going to call your parents.


----------



## Dead and Khaki (Jun 27, 2021)

NKG said:


> I think once someone missed a week and the called back to say hey I know I'm fired but this happened, we gave them their job back because they were in the hospital



No excuse!  If you're going into a coma, the very first thing you should do is call the store and notify the LOD so they can get your OPU shifts covered.


----------



## Edgelord (Jun 27, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> No excuse!  If you're going into a coma, the very first thing you should do is call the store and notify the LOD so they can get your OPU shifts covered.


No joke, the very first day I went in, the HR rep at the time told us even if we were in the hospital the only way they’d accept someone calling in on our behalf is if we were in surgery or literally unconscious. Otherwise pick up the phone.


----------



## Edgelord (Jun 27, 2021)

Dead and Khaki said:


> Don't worry: if you job-abandon, nobody's going to call your parents.


Lol phew. That’s a good thing. My mom might be 65, but she can still wield a switch like nobody’s business!


----------



## Edgelord (Jun 27, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> Just put yourself down


That’s a great idea. Thanks!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 27, 2021)

It depends on how long you have been with spot. You can change your emergency contacts from workday. That's not a good idea. The schedule has been up for 2 weeks. I did tell my etl & fellow tl's that I don't show up, start calling my contacts. 3 call offs is a term at my store.


----------



## Edgelord (Jun 27, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> It depends on how long you have been with spot. You can change your emergency contacts from workday. That's not a good idea. The schedule has been up for 2 weeks. I did tell my etl & fellow tl's that I don't show up, start calling my contacts. 3 call offs is a term at my store.


There’s a lot behind this question I’m not comfortable sharing, but long story short, I’m cutting ties from an abusive situation and some of the logistics of that are weird. I’m not planning on quitting by just not showing up. That’s the opposite of what I’d do, but sometimes things happen. I don’t have another person right now who can make those decisions, and it’s better that this person not be called should _anything_ happen. I’m trying to figure out the best way to proceed, specifically without bringing HR into the equation anymore than necessary.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 27, 2021)

Start on Workday. Go to your profile (The cloud icon in the upper right). Go to Contacts on the list. Click on Emergency Contacts at the top of the page. Edit there.
Unfortunately, there used to also be a hard copy kept in the HR office (in a binder). You may need to ask your HR about it to be sure.


----------



## Edgelord (Jun 27, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Start on Workday. Go to your profile (The cloud icon in the upper right). Go to Contacts on the list. Click on Emergency Contacts at the top of the page. Edit there.
> Unfortunately, there used to also be a hard copy kept in the HR office (in a binder). You may need to ask your HR about it to be sure.


Thank you! 🙏 Yeah, I kind of though I remembered filling out a paper form at one point. I will ask about it first thing next shift.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 27, 2021)

Congrats on getting out of a bad situation. I'm sure HR can help you change your contacts if Workday doesn't make it obvious. 

And don't forget about the Target TM life resources, if you need them.


----------



## MrT (Jun 28, 2021)

Edgelord said:


> There’s a lot behind this question I’m not comfortable sharing, but long story short, I’m cutting ties from an abusive situation and some of the logistics of that are weird. I’m not planning on quitting by just not showing up. That’s the opposite of what I’d do, but sometimes things happen. I don’t have another person right now who can make those decisions, and it’s better that this person not be called should _anything_ happen. I’m trying to figure out the best way to proceed, specifically without bringing HR into the equation anymore than necessary.


That sucks im sorry.  Im not saying you should tell them everything but informing hr and even your ap etl/tl might be a good idea.  Change your emergency contact  in workday. Your hr can help you with that if you need help.  You seem like you might be worried about not being able to come in,  you could try taking an loa if you think you need time away immediately.  Can even ask them to check up on you on your loa if you want someone too and don't have anyone else that can


----------



## NightHuntress (Jun 28, 2021)

Congrats on getting out of the bad situation. Use the resources that are available to you. Change your emergency contact but make it someone you can definitely trust. Also if you are comfortable with it inform your AP of the situation. Between AP and the SD and HR they will create an action plan so if a situation would happen like say the abuser would show up at your work you have a safe place to immediately go to. I am not sure on the details of your particular situation but I have seen others before need an action plan for those scenarios. Good luck with everything


----------

